# basement bathroom



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Want to install a bathroom in my basement with an injector pump. I drew up this plan & wondering if I can get some input whether it is OK. I especially concerned about the vent........... I want a good plan yet the easiest route to cut my concrete floor out.... Any help will be appreciated.... Thanks in Advance....


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rex, or one of the plumbers know better than I, but it looks like you are missing vents for the shower and toilet.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

toilet first then shower then lav/vent

or

toilet, lav/vent then shower with in 8'

your code is prolly different than mine...

toilet cant wash a unvented fixture unless its 54" upstream.....and youll still need a vent on the up stream fixture

and just so ya know....you gotta VTR with the ejector or tie into a existing vent above flood rim

years ago you could run a 4" main and catch any fixture you want on it at anyplace....

it makes sense to me when i type it....you may wanna hold out untill a better typer comes along :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mrmike said:


> Want to install a bathroom in my basement with an injector pump. I drew up this plan & wondering if I can get some input whether it is OK. I especially concerned about the vent........... I want a good plan yet the easiest route to cut my concrete floor out.... Any help will be appreciated.... Thanks in Advance....


If it was me I would run a vent on end of run to atmosphere. Just past your toilet where it ends. That way it will be the highest point in the basement system and gasses will rise up and out. That's if you can of course. 

It will also stop your traps from sucking dry when your toilet is flushed.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> If it was me I would run a vent on end of run to atmosphere. Just past your toilet where it ends. That way it will be the highest point in the basement system and gasses will rise up and out. That's if you can of course.
> 
> It will also stop your traps from sucking dry when your toilet is flushed.


 
yea thats a unwashed dry vent not code....atleast here its not code

will it work :whistling


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

After reading reading your replies I changed the plan. Please don't frown on it, but I am not getting an inspector involved. I just want it to work right & with the least cutting of the concrete as possible............ Will this work with the Vents I have? Can I tie into any of the existing vents which are about 8 ft up from the floor? Thanks again...........


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rex said:


> yea thats a unwashed dry vent not code....atleast here its not code
> 
> will it work :whistling


Sure does work. Every home in Europe and the rest of the world does not require vents on every fixture. Only at end of run. Never seen one issue from it being done that way. They to run 4" soil pipe so it may help a little. On the homes that did have a problem from having under sized waste lines you would just use a anti syphon trap. As we all know just because code says it ain't allowed it don't mean it don't work perfectly fine. I change my home over to that type because I didn't want 20 vents coming out the roof. Sod the code


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i never said it wouldnt work now did I ?? just said it wasnt code

you dont need to vent every fixture seperately....it all depends on how its laid out


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

mike your drawing looks fine.....if you put the toilet wye down stream of the lav you wont need to vent the shower


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

In Wisconsin this is legal and it's a very good system. The lav vents both the shower and the toilet. I drew this quick for you.

The max length for the shower trap to the vent connection is 8', this prevents any issues with the trap. It works great and many homes in Wisconsin do this.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> In Wisconsin this is legal and it's a very good system. The lav vents both the shower and the toilet. I drew this quick for you.
> 
> The max length for the shower trap to the vent connection is 8', this prevents any issues with the trap. It works great and many homes in Wisconsin do this.



That would fail an inspection in Chicago, probably in Illinois too.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Mike's Plumbing for that great drawing, and the rest of you for your great input............ It made my plan come together without cutting up more of the concrete floor.............& to know it will work.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> That would fail an inspection in Chicago, probably in Illinois too.


Yeah, Illinois has a different code standard than Wisconsin. The vent is wet in the drawing and works great. In Wisconsin the lav drain is increased 1 pipe size (hence the 2") to allow air to move and act as a vent for the toilet and the shower. This is one of the more common vents in Wisconsin and it's a real time saver. Now, instead of having another vent either on the shower or the toilet it only requires 1 vent total, not counting the crock itself.

What's important here is the lav MUST connect to the shower first....then the 2" (now that it's combined) gets connected to the 3". The 2" pipe is actually called a vent even though it shares the drain as well. 

The person installing it needs to remember that building underground plumbing is best served by minimizing the fittings and off-sets because once it's in....it's in. A "wet-vented" system is always being washed so in some states it's considered the best system available. You can decide that.

I have a great engineering book on plumbing design from the 60's that dedicates a whole chapter to this type of system and the author-through actual testing-also agrees with this.

Many ways to skin a cat I guess but this is how I would do it in my own house. With that said you should follow your own state code.

The one thing I will say is Wisconsin plumbing code is independent from other states and we have our own separate code. Wisconsin code is like this because everything in it has been engineered to work. Wisconsin is also considered to be one of the tougher codes in the country....so I'm told anyhow. I think Colorado has a similar code as well.

Anyhow, good luck with your project!:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Why do you guys call a basin a lavatory? In Europe that just means a room with a toilet and basin.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Why do you guys call a basin a lavatory? In Europe that just means a room with a toilet and basin.


In Wisconsin plumbing code the word "lav/lavatory" is a legal term. I guess after reading it for so many years everybody here just calls it a lav.

Mike


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I need your expertise again ! I changed the plan that I had once I got down there & tore into things. The back wall Is just 1 1/2" so I cant run a vent down to the sink so I want to run it over to the shower as that has an inside wall. These vents tie into my vent for the sewage ejector & I already vented that to the outside & up to the roof. 
Would there be a problem with my 2" drain coming in just past the toilet drain? Thanks in Advance


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

all youd have to do in that lay out is vent the sink...as long as the shower is within 8' if lav

thats michigan code....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a drawing I whipped up for you quick.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't vent the sink because the wall is only 1 1/2" thick... That is why i went over to the shower & vented there. It is less than 8 ft away. Will this work OK? . Seems like a main concern is the sink being vented. Won't that shower vented like that cover it? Thanks


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you use a mechanical vent?

I would be happy to redraw it. You old drawing is very wrong, wall outlet fixtures need a vent so a mechanical vent can work in the cabinet.

Mike


----------

